# StarOffice Calc zu Excel konventieren



## Konstantin Gross (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und zwar hat mein Bruder alle seine Ausbildungsberichte in StarOffice Calc geschrieben und diese darf er nun in seiner Firma ausdrucken doch sie haben nur Excel und andere Programme dürfen sie nicht so ohne weiteres installieren. Nun meine Frage wie kann ich die ganzen Berichte auf einmal richtig nach Excel konventieren? Ich habe das mal mit einer Datei gemacht aber da fehlten paar Linien usw. wieso speichert er das so "kaputt" das doch doof. Wenn mir einer sagen kann was man genauer einstellen soll damit er perfekt konventiert wird währe ich sehr dankbar, kann man das nicht per Batchkonventierung konventieren? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Konstantin Gross (21. Juni 2004)

Hat den keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Norbert Eder (21. Juni 2004)

Naja, Du hast die Möglichkeit des Datenexportes unter OpenOffice Calc. Wenn dies nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt, dann gibts schon eine Möglichkeit:

Das OpenOffice-Calc-Format liegt offen, das von Office 2003 auch. Hand anlegen und selbst konvertieren.


----------

